# SCA - is it worth joining and getting their accredited training?



## Nellienoo (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm refreshing my training and wondering whether it's worth joining the SCA and getting their accredited training. I'm rejoining the coffee world, after some time away, and setting up my own business. The rostery I'll be buying coffee from provides training. Any views?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Glenn @Scotford


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Honestly, not unless you're an active member and involved in the SCA community is the membership worth it IMO.

If the roastery you'll be working with provides training to that standard then get all of that you possibly can. SCA stuff is vastly costly.


----------



## Nellienoo (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Agree with Scotford

If you want to compete then its worth it. If not then probably not.

In other countries the Chapter is much stronger and more aligned to their community.


----------

